# Harbor Freight 6" x 48" Belt 9" Disc Sander



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this specific sander or actually own one and have comments on it they will share.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=6852

I just bought a 4"X36 Belt 6" Disc sander from Home Depot that did not make it past the 10 minute test I put it through in my shop. and that6 was just trying to sand pen blanks. I am looking for something that will stand up to sanding pepper mill blanks.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't worked with that sander, but I have had experience with HF stuff.  If it breaks, HF will take care of you.  But the fit and finish isn't there like it would be on a delta or a Jet sander.  But for the cost- HF tools aren't bad at all.  Just don't expect it to act like a percision instrument.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 17, 2009)

I looked at a lot of disk sanders, and the smallest (and least expensive) one I found with a decent table was the 12" Delta.  All the smaller sanders, including the HF 9" have tables that flex or wobble when used.  You can't sand squarely when the table moves.  I bought the Delta and am happy with it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Eric, Is that just the disc sander alone. I am looking for the belt and dis sander combo. I will actually use the belt more than the disc.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 17, 2009)

Daniel. A friend of mine has one just like this one you show at HF it looks like the same machine but in Canada they are called Craftex, he loves it and I tried it out last week and it seems great.

Lin.


----------



## foneman (Nov 17, 2009)

*i have one*

Daniel,
I have one that is over 3 years old and is going strong. Only problem I have experienced is with the tracking adjustment on one side coming loose. A little ca on the threads resolved that. I use mine for sanding  wood and metal and have never stalled the motor. It is used more than I ever imagined.  I also have the HF smaller bench mount sander which is on the weak side and would NOT recommend that one. 

john


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks John. I don't mind having to do a little spit and polish as long as I get the bases of a good machine.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 17, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Eric, Is that just the disc sander alone.


I was talking just about the disk sander.  I'm a big believer in having a rigid table - something I haven't seen in a combo belt/disk sander.  I have a dedicated 12" disk (Delta) and a 6"x89" belt sander (Woodtek).  Both have tables that lock in place and don't wobble.

Whatever you choose, I'd recommend looking at one first.  Grab the table and wiggle it.  Tables that are attached on only one side invariably move.  Ones with dual trunions are much more secure.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Eric, I have looked at the table on the HF sander. the braces are a bit flimsy but do attach at both ends of the table. the pin on one end of the display was a little loose but that would be an easy fix. actually making better brackets a both end would be one of the first things I would look into doing. I already have some plate aluminum that would serve better than the metal ones that are on it now. Otherwise the machine is cast iron and the table looks well designed. the brackets where about the only thing on it that looked cheesy. I don't know that they actually need to be any stronger I just don't care for the look of them.


----------



## keandkafu (Nov 17, 2009)

Daniel,

That one is on the par with the Craftsman Professional that I bought a year ago and have not had any complaints.  It takes a lot of pressure just to get the motor to slow down a little, but I have never had it stall.  It has had a lot of use and is like a Timex, it just keeps ticking.  My table has no flex in it but the brackets are not the strongest looking.

Kevin


----------



## almer (Nov 22, 2009)

lorbay said:


> Daniel. A friend of mine has one just like this one you show at HF it looks like the same machine but in Canada they are called Craftex, he loves it and I tried it out last week and it seems great.
> 
> Lin.


I have the craftex one for 3 yrs,excellent machine


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have this exact sander.  The deck is loose and somewhat hard to keep tight.  On a couple occasions the belt wouldn't start until I started it by hand, but once going I couldn't stop it with wood.  I don't think I'd buy one again because of the deck issue.  Someone said buy one that connects on both sides for a sturdier table and I believe the next one I buy will be just that.

Although a few years ago I got this for Christmas so it didn't cost me anything.


----------



## palmermethod (Nov 24, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Does anyone know anything about this specific sander or actually own one and have comments on it they will share.http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=6852..



I have been using my Grizzly sander for 15 years regularly. It looks just like this one.

Last year I had to rebuild it, new bearings and 9" disk. It was a bit of a job to get apart but once I had the new parts it was a snap to get it together.

For the time it can save you I would recommend it. If the motor runs without noise and the belt is adjusting then you are home. They all sand which is the #1 thing.

If I buy a second sander it will be a single 9" or 12" disk sander. 

HF abrasive belts aren't the greatest but they work. I think you will be satisfied with the HF sander.


----------

